# Poor Summer



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

That girl looks amazing! I just don't understand! Did she not have a caring breeder? Why did she end up in the situation she is in?? I sure hope someone here ends up with this beautiful older gal.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Can Someone email the Canadian rescues for Summer*

*Can Someone email the Canadian rescues for Summer*

Summer is a 5 year spayed female Golden Retriever who's good breeding is apparent in her stunning good looks and courteous, gentle demeanor. Her excellent manners define her as "old school" and having all the right connections to solid, dependable stock. Her beautiful head and deep gold lustrous coat is reminiscent of the well loved Retrievers of yesteryear to whom the assorted types of today owe so much. Summer is truly a golden girl who will never lose her sparkle nor her ability to bring sunshine into people's lives and a smile to their faces. Who could possibly hazard a guess as to why this remarkable girl is in a rescue situation? It is evident that she has been a much loved family pet at some time by her obvious desire to be with people and her easy interaction with other dogs and cats. How sad to see so much much love and loyalty go to waste for want of a deserving family. How unfortunate it was that Summer found herself a victim of our throw away society, to languish in a pound until she found her way to safety. She deserves to be cherished, adored and, yes, assured of a golden future in a "forever" home. For additional info on Summer you can reach us at: (905) 939 - 2692. 
Summer is up-to-date with routine shots, house trained and spayed/neutered. 
My Contact InfoAnn and Petes Foster Home for Animal Alliance 
Toronto, ON 
905-939-2692 
Email Ann and Petes Foster Home for Animal Alliance 
See more pets from Ann and Petes Foster Home for Animal Alliance 
Share on Facebook


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> *Can Someone email the Canadian rescues for Summer*


I just emailed GoldenRescue.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

That breaks my heart, I hope Summer finds someone to love her and give her the home she deserves.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for emlg the GOlden Ret. Rescue

Hope that Canada is differnt and they don't put dogs to sleep like they do here.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

I got this answer from GoldenRescue:

Hi Nancy. If Summer is with Ann and Pete, she is safe. They do an awesome job of finding excellent homes for the dogs in their care. If the Barrie SPCA felt they had a problem with placing Casper, they would contact us, but I'm sure they feel confident that they are able to find him a wonderful home.

Thanks for caring !
Heather
Golden Rescue


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nancy*

Nancy

Does this mean Summer is with a rescue?

You Did Good!!

Thanks SO MUCH FOR EMLG. FOR SUMMER!!!!!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Nancy
> 
> Does this mean Summer is with a rescue?
> 
> You Did Good!!


Thanks. She's with "Ann and Petes Foster Home for Animal Alliance". 
I've never heard of them, but GoldenRescue seems to know of them and think they are good.


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

I got my Sammy from Ann and Pete. Their dogs are very well cared for. She is in good hands


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Joe and Sam's Mom said:


> I got my Sammy from Ann and Pete. Their dogs are very well cared for. She is in good hands


It's a comfort to know that.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

i emailed them about summer so i hope to hear back from them....i look on petfinder almost everyday and do not see these goldens that are for adoption.....


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

summer was placed in a home on trial basis a few days ago i called last night and this morning called again and got an answer....that is awesome for summer i hope it works out!!!!!.....now my search continues....


----------

